# Best Original Musical or Comedy Score - 1996



## HansZimmer

This poll is for the first part of the competition Talkclassical Best Film Score Award and it will close on January 18.

You simply have to vote your favourite score between the five that were nominated in 1996 for "Best original musical or comedy score".
The score of the film UNSTRUNG HEROES won't partecipate because I was not able to find the suite.

Here below you find four videos containing the best parts of each suite, together with images from the film.

The typical structure of a video (or playlist) is the following:

Main theme
Secondary themes
Final reprise of the main theme with climax

If you want to listen to the full suites click the "details links".

IMPORTANT: in Toy Story and Pocahontas you MUST NOT consider the songs, but only the underscore, since this is a competition between film scores. With the videos you find here below you make sure to listen only to the material which is relevant for the competition.


*Pocahontas (Oscar winner, composed by Alan Menken)*

Click here for more details

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.

The structure of the video:
00:00 Execution (exposition of the main themes)
01:37 The Virginia Company
07:03 Skirmish
08:46 They Meet At the River's Edge
11:35 Unusual Name
15:22 Farewell (final reprise of the main themes with climax)







*The American President (composer: Marc Shaiman)*

Click here for more details

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.

The structure of the video:
00:00 Main Title (exposition of the main theme)
02:27 I Have Dreamed (The State Dinner)
05:25 I Like Her
07:15 The Morning After - Meet The Press
09:29 President Shepherd (final reprise of the main theme with climax)








*Sabrina (composer: John Williams)*

Click here for more details

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structurued as follows:
00:00 Theme from Sabrina (main theme)
04:31 Moonlight (instrumental)
07:31 Growing Up in Paris







*Toy Story (composer: Randy Newman)*

Click here for more details

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structurued as follows:
00:00 Opening
01:26 “What? Hello? A Space Port!”
02:54 The Claw
05:13 “Buzz, I Need Your Help”
07:30 The Rescue Pt. 1
11:13 Chasing the Van
12:57 RC to the Rescue
15:27 Together Again and a Very Merry Christmas
17:17 To Infinity and Beyond (final climax)


----------

